# Had a shot, didn't take it



## Bobby Linton (Jan 30, 2016)

I have been hunting in an area the allows for the taking of hogs with a small game weapon in small game season.  Spent the last few weekends walking the swamp with my Savage 22lr full off CCI Stingers hoping for a shot at a hog. This morning I smelled them before I saw them.  Grunts were coming from the palmetto ridge ahead of me.  As I topped the hill there were pigs all around me.  I leveled off on the head of a red and black sow rooting around less than twenty feet in front of me and just could not bring myself to pull the trigger.  I have seen the youtube videos of hogs dropping like they were thunder struck from a well placed 22 round.  I have also spent hours tracking wounded game that made me question If I really wanted to hunt again.  In the moment a well placed shot on a hog in motion looked a lot harder than I had imagined. And the gun felt far to small for the task.  At the moment of truth, the idea of wounding an animal I didn't quickly kill was not worth the reward.  Easing back down the hill and away from the prize was not the outcome I expected after a half a dozen days of looking for the opportunity to take a shot.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 31, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


>



For me, a 22lr is just not the right tool for the job. Call me crazy, but the round is not going to produce an exit wound or a blood trail. If everyone had perfect shot placement there would be no need for the dial a dog line. The odds of just wounding the animal are to high.  If the animal does not drop in its tracks or go down in your line of sight it will probably never be recovered. I think game managers should change the regulations to allow for big game weapons to be used anytime hogs are hunted.  I don't buy the argument that outlaws will hunt deer if they have a big game weapon.  Who doesn't think that type of poacher would not take a shot at a deer with their .22?


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jan 31, 2016)

I shoot them with whatever I have, makes no difference to me what happens to one. After I've had gardens, food plots, roads, etc. torn up. I kill them anyway I can


----------



## JJhunts (Jan 31, 2016)

Right behind the ear.


----------



## RNC (Jan 31, 2016)

Shoulda shot it anyway 

Like a yote . Never miss a chance


----------



## littlewolf (Jan 31, 2016)

22 base of ear at 20 ft equals dead piggie. I wouldn't shoot one in the shoulder.


----------



## weekender (Jan 31, 2016)

Passing on a shot you are not sure of is the right thing to do.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> For me, a 22lr is just not the right tool for the job. Call me crazy, but the round is not going to produce an exit wound or a blood trail. If everyone had perfect shot placement there would be no need for the dial a dog line. The odds of just wounding the animal are to high.  If the animal does not drop in its tracks or go down in your line of sight it will probably never be recovered. I think game managers should change the regulations to allow for big game weapons to be used anytime hogs are hunted.  I don't buy the argument that outlaws will hunt deer if they have a big game weapon.  Who doesn't think that type of poacher would not take a shot at a deer with their .22?



If youre confident in your shooting ability, a .22 is perfectly capable of killing hogs out to 75ish yards.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 1, 2016)

Ever thought about using a muzzle loader?


----------



## pnome (Feb 1, 2016)

snuffy said:


> Ever thought about using a muzzle loader?



This.  Those stingers will work.  But, if you're not confident of them, then hunt with a .50 cal muzzle loader.   You can find them for relatively cheap.

I sure wish they would change that law though.   I can understand why they wouldn't want people out there with high powered rifles and no orange on, but at least let people hunt hogs on WMAs with buckshot or slugs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2016)

For a .22LR, I wouldn't be using Stingers to start with. Great small-game round, but not so much for larger animals as they will fragment and blow up instead of penetrating. What you want to head-shoot hogs with a .22 are lead solids.


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 1, 2016)

Does that area your hunting not allow bobcat or fox hunting? Just asking because if they are allowed then you should use your deer rifle.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish I could use my Encore 50cal.  I would be stacking them up.  However; I'm hunting on Stewart and they do not consider a black powder gun a legal small game weapon.  After small game season ends and before turkey season you can use any weapon in the area I'm hunting. As for the 22 mag option, I would buy one today if ammo was on the shelf.  There is another thread going about legal weapons on the fort.  It is very specific to the area.  Make sure you read the rules before going.  You can use big game weapons in small game season west of hwy119.  Like I said it is very specific about the when and where.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 1, 2016)

If "YOU" personally weren't comfortable with the shot, then "YOU" personally made the right choice.  Good on ya!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 2, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> If "YOU" personally weren't comfortable with the shot, then "YOU" personally made the right choice.  Good on ya!





NCHillbilly said:


> For a .22LR, I wouldn't be using Stingers to start with. Great small-game round, but not so much for larger animals as they will fragment and blow up instead of penetrating. What you want to head-shoot hogs with a .22 are lead solids.





Flaustin1 said:


> If youre confident in your shooting ability, a .22 is perfectly capable of killing hogs out to 75ish yards.



Agree with all the above and the rest of them too......I am glad you didnt take the shot you didnt want to, but only cause I would hate to see you put regret on yourself if its not necessary. 
Me? I'd have shot it in a second..........If I had a side shot I'd have gone heart lung all day and twice on Sunday.....I would have hit it with several. Stingers or not......of course I have been being pursuaded lately to think perhaps a Solid lead head would get better penetration
 I carry a .22mag though but I'll let my son shoot one with a .22lr that he carrys if the chance ever arises.

Straight up though, it was an absolute PERFECT HUNT! You found them and got into a position to where you had to make a choice. LOVE hearing how you smelled them first
That is what you were after and brother you had 100% success


----------



## ripplerider (Feb 2, 2016)

You dont always have to kill something to have a great hunt. Just getting as close as you did was a reward in itself. If youd had a good broadside ear shot Id have took it personally. Killed a 200 lb. boar at 15 yds. with that shot using solid bullets. I wouldnt use hollowpoints either.


----------



## wallawallabangbang (Feb 3, 2016)

Just got back from Stewart.  Could only hunt A,B,or C because I was using a 270 for hogs.  Only heard a few on sat morning in a-14.  Was told a 22 mag would take care of business and you can use that in any open area.  I think, would have to check, a cross bow would also be legal.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Feb 3, 2016)

wallawallabangbang said:


> Just got back from Stewart.  Could only hunt A,B,or C because I was using a 270 for hogs.  Only heard a few on sat morning in a-14.  Was told a 22 mag would take care of business and you can use that in any open area.  I think, would have to check, a cross bow would also be legal.




A beautiful place to hunt.  What a recourse we have.  It makes all the governments hoops worth jumping through!  The amount of hog sign on base is unbelievable.  It just goes on and on and on!  Hunting sign is tough because it is everywhere.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Feb 8, 2016)

I can't understand what you guys go through with the hogs rooting everything up so I'm sorry if I sound ignorant but... I commend you for not taking a shot that you're not comfortable with.


----------



## owl (Feb 11, 2016)

If I don't fell good about a shot I won't take it either.


----------



## brownhounds (Feb 18, 2016)

When I have a hog killing, I shoot them with a 22 long rifle right in the ear......game over.  It will take down a 400 lb hog no problem.


----------



## Bream Pole (Feb 19, 2016)

I have had no trouble finding 22 mag ammo.  I own a 22 mag pistol and a 22mag Henry Golden Boy.  A couple of years ago it was scarce, but even then I found it on the internet.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 2, 2016)

paddler said:


> I have had no trouble finding 22 mag ammo.  I own a 22 mag pistol and a 22mag Henry Golden Boy.  A couple of years ago it was scarce, but even then I found it on the internet.



where have you found 22 mag ammo? i live in marietta and have looked a most of stores around here, and found nothing. i looked at cheaper than dirt, midway, brunell's, bps, cabelas etc.... can't seem to find anyone who has it in stock. not looking to clear out anyone, was taught to play well with others, usually look for 2 or 3 boxes.


----------



## RLykens (Mar 4, 2016)

Good on ya for not taking a shot you song feel good about. A .22lr is plenty to kill a hog with a well placed shot. I hunt them with a .17hmr and shoot them between the eyes or right between the eye and ear on a profile shot. Killed out to 50 that way dead as a door knob. Good luck!


----------

